# perfect trade scenerio



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Good afternoon from Portland. I was just thinking that a Dale Davis and Derik Anderson trade for T Mac would be beneficial for both teams......I'll explain. Portland gets a young shooting gaurd with a little bit of potential. You get two former all stars....At least I think D A was a former all star, if not he should have been. Tell me what you think? I know it doesn't sound all that fair now, but maybe we could swap picks or something. If you take Damon too we'll even give you both our picks for McGrady and your number 1. I'm sure you wont find a better offer, so just start emailing your GM and I'm sure you'll get your way. Good luck and God's speed


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:rotf:

I sure hope you're kidding.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm guessing you and the Orlando Magic have very different definitions of the word "beneficial."


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm guessing you and the Orlando Magic have very different definitions of the word "beneficial."


If by beneficial, he means win 0 games all season, than yes, it would be very beneficial for the Magic to trade T-Mac for Dale Davis and Derek Anderson. That's truly hilarious if you seriously think that's a good trade scenario for both teams.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

da has no potential whatsoever. first off he wasnt a very good player to start with plus hes been riddles with injuries the pas couple yrs. not what the magic need. then davis is an overpaid old whiner that the magic dont need to take up minutes over their young playrs. hed be a bad influence in the locker room. all that for arguably the best guard in the game! yea right


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

You're either grizzo with a new name or mentally handicaped. Or both. Remember, don't leave home without your helmet.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :starwars: :rocket: :rocket: :cannibal: :whofarted :argue: 

*******!!!


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

What lovely spam. :laugh:


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> I'll explain. Portland gets a young shooting gaurd with a little bit of potential.


Just a liiiiiiiiiiiiittle bit   :devil: :laugh:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah, that little comment makes me wonder if he even has any clue who T-Mac is.


----------



## SAKings (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Yeah, that little comment makes me wonder if he even has any clue who T-Mac is.


Let me define it for him.

T-mac is only a player who has gotten 2 consecutive scoring titles in a row....carried his team of scrubs to the playoffs 3 times... Almost took them to the second round on a 3-1 record single handedly... Has avergaged 6 rebounds/6 assists for a good part of the 2004 season.. Scored 62 points in a game (last since Drob in past 10 years)....Scored 9 3 pointers in a row and could've had a career night had he not gotten injured... might have beaten kobe's 3 point record.. of 13 or whatever it is.. because he did that in 1st half..

dale davis and anderson???

hahaa..that is humerous...and why dont we give them our #1 draft pick, stevenson, bogans, hill, and gooden while we are at it?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I just wasted 30 seconds of my life reading this pathetic post. The reason only 30 is not because I am a fast reader, but because I stopped reading as soon as Dale Davis was mentioned. You have to be kidding, it's a bit late for April Fools. I'm not usually one to criticize without any evidence in my posts, but I believe this is beyond the need of evidence. Your post speaks for itself!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

No huh?????? Listen obviously I was kidding, just trying to lighten up the mood you all must be in with the way your team has gone. I do have a serious question though. What is Grant Hill's situation. I mean is he someone you would all like to see go? Is management willing to trade him? I'd like to know what you think of a Abdur-Rahim and whatever for Grant Hill. we need a shooting guard, and Abdur-Rahim would be a great inside presence to go along with T-Mac.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

His situation? He's ready to play when they're ready to let him. Unlike most of the people here, who would trade him away for a bag of Doritos at this point, I actually want to wait and see what he can do next year. If it doesn't work out, well it doesn't exactly hurt us more than he already has. I think after all this time it's at least worth letting him TRY to make himself worth something. Hopefully he is fairly healthy next year and contribute as a 2nd option.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> No huh?????? Listen obviously I was kidding, just trying to lighten up the mood you all must be in with the way your team has gone. I do have a serious question though. What is Grant Hill's situation. I mean is he someone you would all like to see go? Is management willing to trade him? I'd like to know what you think of a Abdur-Rahim and whatever for Grant Hill. we need a shooting guard, and Abdur-Rahim would be a great inside presence to go along with T-Mac.


Ah yes, the old "everyone's laughing at me and making fun of my idea, so I'll pretend I was just kidding". Typical case, we see it all the time.


----------



## Magic Saint (Apr 21, 2004)

DAMN this was a waste of time!!!
Is this guy stupid or something?????


----------

